# Oooohhh Filming across the street!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They closed down the sunvalley across from my apt to do some filming. I wonder what movie its for! 

I tried doing a search but nothing came up. How neat!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Rookie blue?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

one of thesehttp://www.toronto.ca/tfto/pdf/currentlist.pdf


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I remember they used my lane and the national ballet school and the church st public school for Flashpoint. The lights they used at night cast light all the way through our privacy blinds 16 floors up! Annoying, but watching a staged fight was awesome.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh that would have been very neat! A friend of mine got to watch some of the filming for res evil! <3

I got to watch some extra's going in and out of the store. Something I do everyday but these were actors! Rofl.


----------

